# للحصل على منتوجات ايدمارك وبرنامج تنزيل الوزن وعلاج القييلون والبشرة



## ابو البدر (8 مارس 2010)

*شيك أوف *

أفضل مشروب منظف صحي للقولون يتألف من جميع المكونات الطبيعية التي تجرف وتغسل جميع السموم من القولون تاركة إياه نظيفا ومعافي وويساعد في تخفيف السموم الحبيسة في الجسم وإذابة الدهون الزائدة الأمر الذي سيؤدي إلى الراحة المدهشة علاوة على الشعور بالاسترخاء وأفضل مشروب منظف صحي للقولون يتكون من أفضل العناصر الطبيعية فهو منتج فعال لتنظيف القولون لدرجة أنك ستلمسي نتائجه في غضون ثمان ساعات فقط

مكوناته

ألياف نباتية : يجلب الشعور بالشبع ، في التخلص من السموم المعوية مثل احتباس البول أو الغائط يخفف من الإسهال ويمتص المياه الزائدة في الأمعاء

روزيل : غني بفيتامين "ج" والكالسيوم والحديد وريبوفلافين ونياسين والألياف ويتمتع بمضاداات للأكسدة التي تزيد من جمال البشرة
الشوفان : يعمل كأنه إسفنج يمتص الكوليسترول غني بالنخالة والألياف التي تمنع سرطان القولون 
قارسينيا كامبوجيا : يساعد في الرشاقة نظرا لأنه يكبح جماح الشهية ويزيد من استقلاب الجسم كما ينظم أيضا مستويات السكر في الدم ويخفض من نسبة الكوليسترول في الدم
إنولين " نشاء نباتي " : يعمل كممهد حيوي يحث على إنتاج البكتيريا الصالحة مثل : البكتيريا المشقوقة في الأمعاء يخفف من سكر البول وذلك عن طريق تقليل حاجة الجسم

فوائده
1- مكون من جميع العناصر العضوية , خال من الآثار الجانبية
2- طريقة سريعة وفعالة وفي متناول الجميع للتخلص من مواد الفضلات المحتقنة ، ويمنع بناءعهليه احتباس البراز وسرطان القولون
3- تقليل الوزن الزائد وتخفيض الكوليسترول الضار 
4- تعزيز بشرة أفضل وفعالية مضادة للشيخوخة
5- تعزيز نمو البكتيريا الصالحة وتقليل مشكلات الإمساك
6- سهل الحمل والتحضير ويتسم بمداق لذيذ

*مركب إيد مارك إم آر تيه*
وجبة بديلة مشروب لذيذ ويحتوي على سعرات حرارية منخفضة وهو مشروب غذائي عالي الذوبان مزود بكامل الفيتامينات والبروتين ومحررا لطاقة الأحماض الأمنية البديلة لوجباتك لمساعدتك في إنقاص الوزن بأمان وبسرعة وبفعالية في الوقت الذي يجنبك الشعور بآلام الجوع

مركباته 
يحتوي على بروتين الصويا البقولي : يسهل هضمه وامتصاصه من قبل الجسم كما يساعد على حرق الدهون الزائدة في الجسم باستتناء العضلات. 
ويحتوي على الفركتوز: عبارة عن محليات طبيعية مستخلصة من الفواكه والعسل الذي لا يضر المصابين بداء السكر أو أولئك الذين لديهم تدن في سكر الدم .
ويحتوي على عوامل طاردة للدهون : مثل اللكيتين وإل-كاميتين و الإينوسيتول التي تساعد في زيادة قيمة الاستقلاب الدهني,
ويحتوي على ألياف صالحة للأكل : تستخدم الألياف لتقوية عملية تخلص الجسم من الفضلات وتعطي شحنة من الشبع وتقلل من نوبات الجوع الفجائية.
ويحتوي على هوديا قوردنيي : وهي تلك المادة العضوية من حشيشة اللبن التي ترسل إشارات إلى الدماغ توحي له بأن المعدة ممتلئة فحتى كميةقليلة من الطعام يمكنها جعل الجسم يشعر بالغذاء وبأنه مزودا بالطاقة تماما

*سبلينا " مشروب كلوروفيل .. من أهم المنتجات وأكثرها مبيعاً في العالم*

يعتبر الكلوروفيل الذي يشار إليه ب " دم " النباتات مصدرا غنيا بالمعادن الطبيعية والفيتامينات والبروتين وعناصر الاقتفاء ومضادات الأكسدة التي تعد ضرورية في المحافظة على المستوى القاعدي في أجسامنا ويساعد في انتاج كريات الدم الحمراء.
وغني ب : 
الزنك + سلينيوم + فيتامين هـ + فيتامين ج + فيتامين أ + البروتين + حامض بانتوتينيك + الكالسيوم + الكروم + الفوسفور + البوتاسيوم + المغنيسيوم + الحديد + حامض الفوليك + 

وظائفه :

1 - النظافة : ينظف الجهاز الهضمي ويساعد في تنقية الدم والتخلص من البكتريا ويقتل الجراثيم ويقضي على السموم.
2 – يحافظ على توازن المستوى الحمضي القاعدي في الجسم ويعزز وظائف أجهزة الجسم ويقوي الجهاز المناعي. 
3 - يساعد في تجديد كريات الدم الحمراء ويعزز من عملية الأكسدة ويحض على تجديد الخلايا.

وهنا قائمة ببعض الأمراض التي ينصح باستعمال الكلولوفيل السائل لمعالجتها :

-- التهاب الكبد وغيرها من أمراض الكبد 
-- جميع أشكال فقر الدم 
-- الربو وhayfever 
- التهاب اللثة
-- توسع الأوردة 
-- البواسير 
-- القرح -- داخلية وخارجية
-- يخفض نسبة السكر في الدم
-- هيئة الهجومية روائح
-- التهابات الحلق والحنجرة
-- وهو لازم للوقاية باذن الله من جميع الأمراض.
من ينصحون بتناول الكلوروفيل
الناس الذين غالباً يعرقون.
الناس الذين يعانون من مشاكل الكبد والكلية.
الناس الذين يعانون من مشاكل في التنفس (الربو.
الناس الذين يعانون من الروماتيزم وآلام الظهر.
لمن يعانون من فقر الدم (الأنيميا).
من يعانون من شحوب البشرة والهالات السوداء.
من يعانون من الوزن المفرط.
من يعانون من النحافة المفرطة.
من يعانون من سوء التغذية.
المدخنون ومن يتعاطون الكحول والمسكرات.
من لا يستسيغون أكل الخضار.
من يعانون من الإمساك.
من يتعرضن للآلام المصاحبة للدورة الشهرية.
من يتعرضون غالباً لنزلات البرد.
من يتعرضون غالباً لالتهابات الحلق.
من يعانون من روائح الجسم ورائحة النفس الكريهة.
من يتعرضون لضغوط وإجهاد العمل.
من يعانون من التعب والإعياء بسهولة.
من يحبون الحلويات والمأكولات السريعة
الكلوروفيل بالفعل سوف يساعد في تصحيح أي خلل في الجسم ويرجع ذلك جزئيا إلى ارتفاع الحيوية المتاحة الحديد المحتوى. ويتيح هذا الجهاز لاستخدام المزيد من الأكسجين ، والمساعدة في إزالة السموم المتراكمة. ونعلم أيضا أن الإستخدام الداخلي للكلوروفيل يعزز الخلايا ويمنع نمو البكتيريا الضارة.

*قهوة بخلاصة الجينسينج *
تتكون من مزيج طبيعي لأنعم قهوة عربية من البرازيل وكولومبيا وخلاصة الجينسنج تتمتع المكونات الفعالة من الجنسينج بقوى بلسمية تساعد في شحذ همة العقل والذاكرة إضافة إلى تخفيضها لضغط الدم

فوائدها : 
• شحذ همة العقل والذاكرة
• تعمل على سرعة الاستجابات البصرية والسمعية 
• تزيد من التركيز 
• تخفض وتتخلص من الكوليسترول الفاسد 
• تزيد من استنشاق الأوكسجين 
• تخفض معدل ضربات القلب أثناء التمرين 
• تزيد مضادات الأكسدة في الجسم 
• تمنع السرطان 
ناعمة وأنيقة ومنعشة قهوة الجينسينج هي المشروب الصحي الذي يشبع ذوقك المتميز


*قهوة الرغوة الحمراء Red Yeast coffee - الحرب الحمراء ضد أمراض القلب*
تتكون من المزيج العضوي المستورد من القهوة الممتازة ورغوة الأرز الحمراء والألياف ونشا الأرز وسترول والأحماض الدهنية وتخفض مستويات الكوليسترول الفاسد وتزيد من مستويات الكوليسترول الصالح وتقلل مستويات الدهون الغير صحية التي تسمى ثلاثي الغلسريد

فوائدها :
• تقلل مستويات الكوليسترول الفاسد وثلاثي الغلسريد 
• تزيد مستويات الكوليسترول الصالح
• تعزز الدورة الدموية والهضم
• تلطف الام البطن
• تلطف وظائف الطحال
• توفير الخصائص المضادة للأكسدة والشيخوخة

غنية بنكهة عميقة بطعم مركب وواضح وغير مسبوق . تتمتع كثافة هذه القهوة بنهاية منعشة في طبقات ذوقك بطريقة تجعلك غيرة متمالكة لنفسك لدرجة أنك ستحصل على فنجان آخر من قهوة الرغوة الحمراء.

وقد اوضحت الدراسات الإكلينيكية احتواء رغوة الأرز الحمراء على فوائد علاجية للصحة المثلى للكوليسترول

للطلب والاستفسار ت ابو البدر
0505803019
الدمام والمنطقة الشرقية


----------

